# Columbia 22



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Previously owned a Tangerine Sailboat in the late 70's in Michigan. Finally moved back to water and have purchased a 1972 Columbia 22 Sailboat. It came with no information or books. Does anyone have the manuals for this sailboat? Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey dd - welcome to SN dude!


----------



## flitemdic (Aug 22, 2009)

PM me, I have some info for you. (Specific to the 22, the rest of you might not be so interested.  )


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sorry - new to this and have not posted 5 threads yet so will not allow me to private message. Also, will not let me put my email address here has I have not posted enough yet. Sorry, but sure could use the information you have.

Thanks
dd (Don)


----------



## BayviewBob (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey, there -- The Columbia 22 is a great boat, very seakindly and forgiving. Also stoutly built. You might be interested in another online group just for Columbia 22 sailors and folks who are sharing info on how to restore the boats. It's on Yahoo groups. Check out --
Columbia22Sailboats : Columbia 22 Sailboats

See you there!

Bob
C-22 #319 "First Draft"


----------

